# Defending the Knife Hand



## KPM (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Anarax (Jan 12, 2019)

Great video, good use of angles and countering. Keep them coming


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jan 12, 2019)

I really have to watch more of these.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 12, 2019)

Curious about the lack of any footwork or body angling and relying on the weapon movement to keep from being cut vs moving the body. Most all I've I seen with Keating's though it is subtle there is a shifting of the body off of the line with footwork and/or body angles.


----------



## KPM (Jan 13, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Curious about the lack of any footwork or body angling and relying on the weapon movement to keep from being cut vs moving the body. Most all I've I seen with Keating's though it is subtle there is a shifting of the body off of the line with footwork and/or body angles.



Limited space and trying to stay in the frame of the video limits footwork.  And this is defending the hand, not the body.  Against a fast snipe at the hand there isn't much time to take a step or angle away.  You have to move your hand out of the path of the strike as quickly as possible!  But there is angling shown with the "drift" to the outside, with the "pump" as you move your body slightly back, with the "backcut" as you pivot a bit to the right, etc.  Maybe hard to see in the video.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 13, 2019)

KPM said:


>


Great video. Takes me back to my Kali days. I wish we had those neat hard forearm shields. We taped old Tee shirts to our forearms.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 13, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Curious about the lack of any footwork or body angling and relying on the weapon movement to keep from being cut vs moving the body. Most all I've I seen with Keating's though it is subtle there is a shifting of the body off of the line with footwork and/or body angles.


That is a Kali thing. No real stances. I assume the lack of footwork in the video was to highlight the knife-work. Remember that was in super slow motion.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 13, 2019)

KPM said:


> Limited space and trying to stay in the frame of the video limits footwork.  And this is defending the hand, not the body.  Against a fast snipe at the hand there isn't much time to take a step or angle away.  You have to move your hand out of the path of the strike as quickly as possible!  But there is angling shown with the "drift" to the outside, with the "pump" as you move your body slightly back, with the "backcut" as you pivot a bit to the right, etc.  Maybe hard to see in the video.


Okay.


----------

